# Switching food - recommendations?



## lisayvette (Sep 11, 2009)

My 7 month old Cairn Terrier has been eating Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream since she was born. Recently, we bought a new 35lb bag and she seems to be having issues keeping it down. First question, is there that much variance in bags of food or is this just a coincidence? Could this have something to do with her age?

So, we have been feeding her i/d (from the vet) as it is supposed to help with digestive issues - and it does - but it is full of fillers and I don't want to keep her on that.

Any suggestions on what we should switch her to?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

There's a possibility they changed their formula and haven't gotten around to changing their packaging yet or letting any of their customers know (AAFCO doesn't require pet food companies to change their label until 6 months after changes have been made and I'm not sure they're required to alert the public about the changes either). 

You could always try a different formula within this brand to wean her back onto (provided, of course, that you've already tested her for all the other reasons this may have occurred such as giardea, parasites, foreign objects, her getting into something she wasn't supposed to, etc.). 

First thing's first, get her off the I/D since it's pure garbage (though I'm glad it's helping her for now). Switch her to a boiled chicken and rice diet and see if that also helps, if it does, keep her on it for a few days and then start slowly reintroducing the old food or introducing the new food if that's the route you wanna choose.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Though it's not unheard of, it is not likely at all for there to be much variation from bag to bag.
Definately switch off of the vet-recommended food you're using now. 
I used California Natural foods to settle my Corgi's bout with upset tummy and loose stools. It worked like a charm. It is a limited ingredient food, with one protien source, one grain, etc. I don't thin it's the best food on the market for a long term diet, but it has worked wonders for me and my dogs when their tummies act up.


----------

